
Apple defeats U.S. class action lawsuit over bag searches - walterbell
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/08/us-apple-bags-ruling-idUSKCN0SX03L20151108#T4hSzllh4iU0Yxdv.97
======
dplgk
Doesn't this article leave out one of the points that employees often had to
wait 10 or 15 minutes for someone to check their bag? Time they weren't paid
for? Maybe that was exaggerated or I'm thinking of something else. It holds a
least a little merit, no? People that commute via public transportation don't
have much of a choice to not hbringing a bag i.e. No car to leave it in.

